# Sumatran Python: Python curtis



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Another species I keep is the Sumatran Python - sometimes referred to as the Black Blood Python.

I have 2.2 of these heavily bodied snakes.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I miss my black bloods, we had 2.2. Along with 1.2 breitensteini and 2.3 brongersmai. I sold them all when I moved out of my parents house, along with many other things I regret moving on. 

Well, tell a lie, I still have 1 female brongersmai as she hatched with neuro and is very hard to deal with so I never felt like I could sell her.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)




----------

